# Self-Publishing MEMES Thread



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

I wanted to see if we could come up with some clever self-publishing memes, because there really aren't any out there... I'm sure you can top this. Was the first thing that came to my mind. Post them here! Meme collection time.

You can use http://memegenerator.net/create/instance to make one with a variety of picture choices.


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

I always market and charge (a trivial sum) for my ebooks. I write to be read, and by always charging something for my ebooks, eventually the idea gets across that there is something worth paying for there.

There is a standing offer- anyone wanting to read an ebook of mine, and who cannot afford it, need only contact me, and I will gift it. No one has ever taken me up on this offer. Therefore, I do not believe book cost is an all-important sales consideration.

My best-selling ebook describes what happens when *Sherlock Holmes investigates Jack the Ripper, *and after discovering his identity, meets with him. The cover illustration is an authentic *Ripper* victim crime scene photograph.

All my ebooks are described and linked to Amazon.com.on my website. The website has five active ebook Carousels. It also contains my "Science Questions" and my article "What the Ebook Industry needs is..." A reasonably correct science question answer gets a free ebook.

As a result of the above, plus minimal promo on K and Nook Boards, sales are holding steady. In view of the general overall decline, I think this is satisfactory, for now anyway.
_*
Good luck, and many sales, for all Indie authors!*_

Best regards,

Phil Duke Ph.D.


----------



## calpub (Nov 10, 2013)

Edit: Fixed. Hopefully, I got it right this time. LOL


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

calpub said:


>


Oh sh!t, I just spit out my tea. TY


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

calpub said:


>


Great graphic, but wrong character - it was Aragorn who made that speech. Boromir would say, "One does not simply walk into Amazon, a place filled with trolls... not with a thousand readers could you do this."


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Hilarious!! Now I have to go make another one.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

These are great! My family was demanding to know what was so funny. Pinned the first three.  I'll have to think of one...


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally a thread I can participate in while in bed with Flu


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Omg, this is soooo not helping me get my writing done, but...


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Adam Poe said:


>


I love Ancient Alien Guy!! Stealing it!


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

http://memegenerator.net/instance/44562086


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my God, these are SO funny!! Saving them all


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I predict this thread causes someone to spit their drink on the screen soon.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I predict this thread causes someone to spit their drink on the screen soon.


I agree. It's a very pants-peeable thread.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

!! Those are so funny. Keep them coming.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

*dies at the Kanye meme*


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Adam Poe said:


> Finally a thread I can participate in while in bed with Flu


hahahaha! My fav so far. They're all hilarious. Kudos to the op for the great thread!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

calpub said:


>


LOL Good one! (even if it is the wrong character  )


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

Diana & Lacey said:


>


That's my favorite so far.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, I had one of my (few) fans Skype me one day (her dad emailed me first to ask my permisssion)


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

It's pretty much a tie for my favourite... between them all.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Adam Poe said:


>


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## JamieFuchs (Dec 22, 2013)

Diana & Lacey said:


>


Oh god, I got my first creepy fan-mail yesterday -_- I hope that's the only one I get!!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Fun thread!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Let's see if this works:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Moist_Tissue said:


> Let's see if this works:


WIN!!!!!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark.


lol


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

heidi_g said:


> Fun thread!


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Vydor

Did u succeed at quoting a pic? I can't do that for the life of me.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


>


YEAH!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Vydor
> 
> Did u succeed at quoting a pic? I can't do that for the life of me.


Just hit the quote link in the upper right corner, and then type your own post under the /quote tag.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Vydor
> 
> Did u succeed at quoting a pic? I can't do that for the life of me.


Yeah...



Cherise Kelley said:


> Just hit the quote link in the upper right corner, and then type your own post under the /quote tag.


Its the same as any other quote.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## S.K. Falls (Jun 17, 2013)

Joseph Turkot said:


>


Bahahaa!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I posted this to another thread and feel it fits here too...


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

>


Love it!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Adam Poe said:


>


Ok, you're all cracking me up, but this one's my absolute favorite. And since I did manage to get my series up on Google Play (and even sold a few books there), I guess that makes me as awesome as Liam Neeson!


----------



## calpub (Nov 10, 2013)

These are all great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has posted so far! This is great and I really needed a smile today!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

At first I thought this thread was going to be full of lame-o-fail, but damn it, I laughed


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

hopefully this worked.....

http://memegenerator.net/instance/44573433


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

HA HA HA HA!

Keep it up, you guys. This thread is hilarious!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

> hopefully this worked.....


Copied it for you..

I love this one...


>


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

ETA: I don't condone responding to or flaming reviewers or their houses.


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> I posted this to another thread and feel it fits here too...


HEY! I resemble that remark!

Me, a meme?!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Scumbag reviewer:


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

JamieFuchs said:


> Oh god, I got my first creepy fan-mail yesterday -_- I hope that's the only one I get!!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

ClarissaWild said:


>


Oh my God, I love Doge.

This thread has certainly made my morning funnier!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Loving this thread.


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

[


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Joseph Turkot said:


>


Stealing this!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

swolf said:


> Loving this thread.


Stealing this too. Actually, stealing them all. You've been warned.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

The are all so great, but the I love the most this one:



DDark said:


>


Is it weird that I think it's cute?


----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)

One more while we're at it:


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)




----------

